# Shop lighting



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Candles.

Lots and lots of candles.

Oh, and a fire extinguisher.

If you don't like that idea, look into some 6-lamp T5 HO fixtures.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> What would be a good product to light a 60 by 60 shop area that they work on semi trucks? I would like a product that is reasonably priced. The ceiling height is 20 to 25 foot pretty wide open, no obstructions


T-5 HO Fixtures...........http://www.prolighting.com/mg4ra654univ10cspf.html


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Candles.
> 
> Lots and lots of candles.
> 
> ...


Your snark forgiven, the T-5 HO fixtures are great for this kind of application!


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Have any of you guys used these 









They are equal to 420 watts incandescent bulb. Light output is 7000 lumens and they are $26 a bulb


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Have any of you guys used these
> 
> View attachment 12440
> 
> ...


Yeah, but not for a new build. I put a bunch in a place that had existing 300W incandescent porcelain reflector type fixtures. Save those for a problem-solving budget retrofit. Plus, when installed that high up, base up, it cooks the ballast base. Not a good idea if you want to keep your good name.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Candles.
> 
> Lots and lots of candles.
> 
> ...





MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but not for a new build. I put a bunch in a place that had existing 300W incandescent porcelain reflector type fixtures. Save those for a problem-solving budget retrofit. Plus, when installed that high up, base up, it cooks the ballast base. Not a good idea if you want to keep your good name.


I will be replacing t-12's so you think that t-5 HO are the best for cost and output any other suggestion?


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

T5's for sure that's what most of the new shops are getting it seems.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JPRO2 said:


> T5's for sure that's what most of the new shops are getting it seems.


This is an auto body shop i did and the owner wanted to save the old 400 watt Metal halide fixtures..


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Check for rebates on the t5 ho, we have also installed 4 lamp t5's enclosed for wash down areas.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

We put 4-2 lamp T-5HO in our warehouse, about 50'x70' at about 14' elevation, no reflectivity and it may not be quite bright enough for mechanical work but it is surprisingly bright.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Tell them they could place some lights on the walls near the (future) lifts.

With either some LED spots (angled down) or flouresent... Both could be protected by design or caged, all to light up the underside.

Vertically, Chair rail height, above chair rail, or horizonally above shoulder height, all would light it up, below... or just light up the product!

One could suggest a sheet rocker/framer... :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I just did a 60X100 with 24 foot ceilings and I used the exact same fixtures as Harry posted.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do they have anything existing?

How high is the ceiling?


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> Do they have anything existing?
> 
> How high is the ceiling?


Existing they have single bulb t-12 end to end ceiling is about 20 to 25 foot tall you have any suggestion beside the t-5 HO


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

LED retrofit's?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Existing they have single bulb t-12 end to end ceiling is about 20 to 25 foot tall you have any suggestion beside the t-5 HO


With the ceiling height you're working with I'd recommend nothing else than T5 HO fixtures with the proper reflector.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Have any of you guys used these
> 
> View attachment 12440
> 
> ...


You mean cheap.. 

Goto home depot and buy the $20 shop lights and hang a bunch of them. There you go.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

There is plenty of free software to figure out how your light selection will work.

Your looking for 10 foot-candles. OSHA or 1926.56


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> There is plenty of free software to figure out how your light selection will work.
> 
> Your looking for 10 foot-candles. OSHA or 1926.56


 
10 might meet OSHA, but there's no way I'd sell anybody lighting @ 10 fc's. You need 50 at least to work in a shop, and you'll still need drop lights under trucks sometimes.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Candles.
> 
> Lots and lots of candles.
> 
> ...


We recently put the 6-lamp t5 fixtures in a bus barn and it lights it up really well I've to the people after we put them in and they love them


----------

